# Thoughts on this 10g scape?



## Griznatch (Nov 9, 2020)

Maybe move all the wood to one side, combine them into a single structure?


----------



## moke (Jan 4, 2020)

move the big rock to the left just a touch and lean that piece of wood with the two "fingers" draped across the rock?


----------



## Aaronious (Oct 20, 2020)

Part of the hardscape is to get a vertical structure. It is the only thing that will give you depth in the tank. So have a bulk to back left or right. or middle. and doesn't have to be all the way to the corner. And then let the smaller rocks or sticks you use to have it sort of blend into the rest of the tank. The natural banks of a river are the same. Large boulders make up the sides, then smaller boulders are sticking out of the water with large rocks visible under the surface from the river's bank. Then going under you can see the smaller stones and sticks and plants.

Also, to give the tank depth, use more substrate in the back of the tank. I will look less lopsided than if you have it flat all the way through once you put water in.


----------

